

Apple Denied Trademark for Multi-Touch - siglesias
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/09/26/apple-denied-trademark-for-multi-touch/

======
barista
Hope the same logic is applied for terms like app. Too generic for it to be
trademarked.

~~~
eridius
Apple never attempted to trademark "app". They're trying to trademark "App
Store", which is a completely different beast.

